# Oak 4 wheel flat cars



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Decided to build some four wheel "short" flat cars. They are built from unused kiln dried oak flooring.










First step was to rip the flooring into suitable sized "lumber".










Next the "lumber" is cut to length for the cars.









Here is the layout for the frames.










This picture shows how the decking will look.










This shows the location of axles and journals.










More tomorrow!
Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

The journals and axles are mounted.










Next the couplers are mounted.









Now the basic frames are complete. These will be the base for several different cars, today I am doing flat cars.










I am making stake pockets from square brass tube and brass round stock.










I made a jig to solder the stake pockets in groups of six.










Here is a group of six stake pockets jigged to solder.










Here are the pockets soldered.










Next I cut the pockets apart and clean up the solder joints.










The pockets are fitted to the frames, but NOT glued yet.










All of the parts are removed from the frames in order to glue the deck board on. The deck boards are chosen to fit the car.










The deck boards are removed and lined up in order, then the side rails, frame rails and end beams are coated with waterproof wood glue.










The deck boards are replaced on the frame with the glue.










And the decking boards are tightly clamped.










After the glue has set over night, the couplers, journals, and axles are reinstalled. Because the stake pockets are glued to the side frames, I painted them flat black before mounting them. This completes these oak four wheel flat cars.










Larry


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Cool build Larry! Those are nice little "bomb-proof" cars! I can't wait to see some pictures of those guys running. 

Matt


----------



## SCSteamer (Jul 24, 2009)

RB, great looking cars. What is your soldering jig made of, Lumium ? Do you take any special care to prevent the solder from adhering ? 

(and, great writeup and photos...) 

SteveB


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
Thanks! and yes, it is hardware store aluminum angle and I try to be careful to not get flux on the aluminum, not directly heat the aluminum and use very little solder. I use aluminum a lot for jigging brass for soldering as it tends to dissipate enough heat to slow the solder flow and prevent me from "over soldering" things. The only problem I have had was when I used a brass bolt through a hole and the threads of the bolt wicked the solder down. The solder did not adhere to the aluminum but did physically jam the bolt in the hole. 

Matt, 
Thanks, but it will be some time before I can run trains, we have had rain for 23 days in a row and the parts of my yard that are not boggy are 2 foot tall weeds. My mower refuses to float! And the local weatherman just said 50 to 60% chance of thunderstorms for the next 7 days! 
Larry


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

One good thing about aluminum jigs is that solder will not stick to it. 
Really nice work there! Your methods give me some good ideas for working on my own projects.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Your weather situation sounds like ours here in VT. Of course, it's farm fair season and that attracts company and rain, a sloppy mix. 

Wanna borrow my barn boots??? 

See you at DH, 

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Amber, that is the main reason to post those details. 

Hi Larry, Nah....we just wear flip flops and let the mud squeeze up between our toes.......................... 
Just kidding! It's also been very stormy here, as in lightning. I hope that we can both be at Diamondhead ! 
Larry


----------

